# LOCK UP YOUR CATS!!!



## hugsta (May 23, 2006)

Well, what a night and a sad one at that. I know a lot of people will disagree and even though I am not a cat "lover" as such, I do love animals and hate to see them suffer in any way no matter what it is.

I was happily sitting at home doing some work when my cattle dog starting barking in the front courtyard, mungrel dog never shuts up as those that have been to my house can testify, and I wondered what she was barking at. In the distance I could hear what I thought were a couple of cats having a scrap and thought nothing of it. A couple of seconds passed and I thought why isn't my staffy cross barking, as when one barks the other does. I then paid a bit more attention to the cats carrying on and thought "geez that sounds close" so I got up and turned on the flood lights to the back yard and to my shock saw my dog tearing into someones cat that had obviously become too complacent and wandered or fell into the backyard off a fence or something.

Either way it was to be the last mistake it ever made. I ran out the back door to try and stop my dog but once there I realised I was probably too late, the cat already had some nasty wounds as my dog had attacked it around the neck and stomach. Time to think quick but what to do?? As the seconds passed I decided on killing the cat as it appeared to be the most humane thing to do at the time, pretty hard to judge when you have two animals try to kill each other in front of you. I let instincts take over and stomped on the cats neck and twisted, breaking its neck and killing it almost instantanioulsy. I then had to try and get my dog of it, which was a task in itself.

As sad as it is for an animal to die, it is even sadder when it dies in such a fashion and to think that someone will wake up in the morning to find they have no more pet cat.

So, LOCK UP YOUR CATS, I am really sorry for what happened, but seeing as I don't know the owner of the cat, it may be microchipped but I am not going to the vets with the disembowled remains of a cat, so now I have to bear the costs of having my dog vet checked and her wounds tended to. Sure, she is still alive, but did she desrve the injuries, some quite nasty cuts on her eye and possibly on her leg as she is now limping, from an animal that by law, should be locked up at night. I don't think so and it pees me right of. Irreseponsible owners should not own animals of any sorts. It has stressed me out as I do not like killing animals without just cause and doing so like I did was quite unpleasant.

Sorry about the long whinge but I think cat owners should be more responsible for their animals. It was a lose, lose situation tonight and it is very sad to say the least.


----------



## pugsly (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to here that Huggy.. 

Hope you dont have the owner rock up tomorrow asking if you had seen there cat though.. going to be hard to tell them thats for sure. 

Hope ya dog recovers and cat owners out there LOCK EM UP!


----------



## coppa (May 23, 2006)

hey just wonderin would ya dog/you get into any sorta legal trouble for that???


----------



## hugsta (May 23, 2006)

I doubt it, my dog was contained in my back yard, the cat was the one that should have been locked up and safely indoors. There would be a big poofight if there was any legal trouble that is for sure.


----------



## pugsly (May 23, 2006)

No legal issues here. 

Was an accident that could have been prevented. Sadly there is a dead cat at the end of it.. Not the dog or Huggies fault.


----------



## coppa (May 23, 2006)

cool yeah thanks just wanted to clarify that part :lol: 
:lol: well hope she recovers fast!! :lol:


----------



## basketcase (May 23, 2006)

Such a sad story, and an unnecessary one. I'd have done the same thing in your shoes, by the sounds of it the injuries were terminal, so it was good of you to do the right thing and to do it humanely. I hope all goes well for your girl.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 24, 2006)

As a cat owner, I have never allowed my cats outside, unless they are in some kind of enclosure. 

A sad situation for all.


----------



## krusty (May 24, 2006)

that cat must have been on its 9th life or after you killed it did it get up and run away......lol,only jokeing.

thats not a good thing to happen.


----------



## jeramie85 (May 24, 2006)

thats sad


the cat i have loved for the last 6 years died saturday was really sad for me and my family
basic story of him

as a kitten was runover by my exs mum coz she didnt like it

any way took it to the vet they were going to put him down i didnt have the money they said he would be dead within a month


6 years later i walked out side and found him dead

wird thing that confuses me is an hour before that he was fine

so im hoping it was natural and nothing else

i buried him later that night with my german shepphard that died after 14 years
so it was a sad weekend


----------



## Retic (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Hugsta, I hope the dog recovers OK.


----------



## hugsta (May 24, 2006)

I am sure Georgia will be OK, it just frustrates me that the cats owner will probably look at me like it was my fault. I also now have a large cat in my rodent freezer which I have to get rid of as well.. Still, I hope a few cat owners read this and realise what dangers can lie ahead for their pet cat and lock them up.

That's a real buggar about your animals jeramie, it is always sad to loose a pet.


----------



## Possum (May 24, 2006)

*Lock up your cats!*

Sorry Hugsta for your unpleasant but necessary task of putting the cat to sleep, it was probably a sweet mercy for the little fellow. I don't like cats but I also do not like to see anything suffer


----------



## kel (May 24, 2006)

as a stafford owner myself i fully understand your situation i would have done the same thing in your shoes, however if someone does come to your door looking for the cat i would just smile and say "sorry havent seen it" with BSL (breed specific legislation for the non doggy people) breathing down our backs staffords dont need anymore bad publicity even though it was the cats fault and it came into your yard the dog will still get the blame because of its breed

ETA forgot to say hope she recovers soon


----------



## pauken (May 24, 2006)

Who deemed you the right to take the cats life?, surely you could have taken the cat to a animal hospital and let them decide on whether it can be saved or not... rather than just stomping on its head to save you the trouble...

if your dog escaped and was hurt, would you like someone to stomp on its head?.. or would you rather them at the very least take it to an animal hospital to be put down, or possibly saved.


----------



## kel (May 24, 2006)

the cat came onto her property she has every right to kill it


----------



## reptilemart (May 24, 2006)

calm down pauken, we weren't there to see what sort of damage was done to the cat. If my dog escaped and was half shredded to bits and bleeding to death, I would rather he gets put down as quick as possible (as hard as that is to think about).

I don't like cats, but it is sad when something has to die that way. I hope your dog is ok. And I agree with Kel completely.. if you get any knocks on the door just smile and know nothing. As a pittie & staffy owner BSL is a real threat.


----------



## JasonL (May 24, 2006)

Are you kidding??? If my dog was in a bad condition, I hope someone would finish it off if i was not there. He could of walked back in side and let them finish it off, would that have been alright? Personally, I have no remorse for the owners of pets that let them out to roam in suburbia.


----------



## Retic (May 24, 2006)

I agree, the cat shouldn't have been there, Hugsta did absolutely the right thing in finishing it off. Only he knows the state of the cat when he saw what was happening.


----------



## Bob2 (May 24, 2006)

> if your dog escaped and was hurt, would you like someone to stomp on its head?.. or would you rather them at the very least take it to an animal hospital to be put down, or possibly saved.



If my dog had been disembowled I would hope someone would put it out of it's misery rather than muck around with taking it to the vets and prolonging its pain when it is painfully obvious that it is going to die anyway.


----------



## apalme08 (May 24, 2006)

Hugsta, i am a bigtime catlover and a firm believer that, with massive injuries like you described, the kindest thing you can do is to put it quickly and cleanly out of its misery. So i think you were right to go with your instinct. yeh maybe the vet could have put it down, but only after what would have been a long and agonizing car trip for the cat.
if someone found my cat or dog with such severe injuries i would like to think they would show it similar mercy.
So, Hugsta, methinks your heart was in the right place.


(that said, my cat isn't too popular in my street....its likely i'll find him stomped one day - not necessarily injured though


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

Dragging out any animals life when it is mortaly wounded is very cruel, you did the right thing hugsta. It would have been the right thing to do even if it hadnt been injured.



> (that said, my cat isn't too popular in my street....its likely i'll find him stomped one day - not necessarily injured though


If your cat is know to the street it probably desrves to be killed, why would anyone hate it if it was locked up all the time :?


----------



## Glimmerman (May 24, 2006)

> i am a bigtime catlover





> (that said, my cat isn't too popular in my street....its likely i'll find him stomped one day - not necessarily injured though



A bigtime cat love, but choose to let your cat roam the streets. :x :evil: :x 
Have you seen the damage a single claw strike or bite can do to our native wildlife. I have collected a few blue tongues and bearded dragons on behalf of Sydney Wildlife with such injuries. Only one has survived. If it is not from the claw damage, the saliva usually gets them in the end. Not to mention the finches, rosellas and other birds, possums, the occasional bats as well as reptiles that suffer from these .

I'm sorry that Hugsta was put in that position. I don't like killing things either (except in vermon control situations :wink: ) but it was the humaine thing to do at the time with the injuries explained.

Irresponsible animal ownership :evil: :evil: :evil: 
LOCK EM UP


----------



## FAY (May 24, 2006)

Any animal that comes into your yard is regarded as feral!!!
We were the only one in the street that didn't have a dog......every cat in the neighbourhood congregated in our back yard.....to piddle up and around the side of our car, poo in the yard...have massive fights with each other on the verandah.....we had to get a dog to stop them! Shame on irresponsible cat owners!!! It is the owners fault that you hate the cat...where really it shouldn't be that way!!!

Huggy did the humane thing to put the cat out of it's misery....good on you huggy!!


----------



## Rennie (May 24, 2006)

1 down 999,999 to go!!!
Our cat doesn't even come downstairs near the reptiles (mainly because my girlfriend's allergic) let alone outside.


----------



## Khukuri (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Hugsta. What a horrible situation.

apalme08... you love your cat so much, you throw it to the mercy of cars, dogs, crazies, and poisons? You seem to have a very strange definition of love.

I have six cats myself, and actually don't want them to die horribly, kill wildlife, or annoy people. Solution? Got the mates around one arvo, passed out the hammers and beers, and knocked up an outside cat run. Now the bluetongues and galahs and possums run rampant through our garden, while the cats are safe in their run (where the only wildlife they get to play with are the ever-present house geckoes.) Everyone's happy.

If you don't secure your cat, you're an irresponsible owner, end of story.


----------



## kel (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Khukuri i was a bit worried when you said you passed out the beer and hammers


----------



## Stevo (May 24, 2006)

Lets play nail the cat to the fence?


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Companion Animals Act requires cat owners to keep their cats indoors.
And pauken where's your sheriffs badge to judge Hugsta? He was in this situation and only HE can decide if ending the cats life is the humane thing to do. He was witness to the injuries not us. This is the fault of the owner who refused to lock the cat up in the first place.. Hugsta could quite easily have left it to die slowly..... AND dogs mouths are so dirty that often the animal dies days after from filthy inefctions brought on from the bites. AND speaking on filth from animals mouths, look at cat bites themselves. I had to euthanse more cats from infections brought on from fights with other cats than any to do with dogs. I'm sure if Hugsta had access to "green dream" or a shotgun he would've used it. Ease up on him, he did the right thing, 

Simone.


----------



## Parko (May 24, 2006)

Good dog.


----------



## Khukuri (May 24, 2006)

Kel- they're also good for visiting people who think it's a good idea to chuck their cats outside. > As well as people who think that animal abuse is funny. ("hurrr cats torture lizards so let's torture cats lolololol" etc. Jesus Christ.)


----------



## nigmax (May 24, 2006)

Stevo said:


> Lets play nail the cat to the fence?



I'll bring my nail gun then we don't even have to get off our chairs :twisted:


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2006)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## repam (May 24, 2006)

I think the breed of dog had something to do with it thank god a small child didnt wonder in to your backyard 
BAN vicious dogs


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 24, 2006)

BAN the drop kicks who label certain breeds as vicious.


----------



## repam (May 24, 2006)

sorry for voicing my opinion i thought this was what this website was for I wont comment any more if your just going to call me a dropkick
p.s everybody has a different opinion thats what makes the world go round

cheers dropkick


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 24, 2006)

It was said in general to ALL THOSE that label pit bulls, staffies, bull terriers etc as vicious breeds. I am just voicing my opinion also.

PS,
If a child did wonder into his yard I would question the parenting skills of the childs mother & father before I questioned what sort of breed Hugsta owns.


----------



## repam (May 24, 2006)

those breeds you mentioned are vicous and i think are on a register of vicious dogs
you cant watch kids all the time


----------



## Kris (May 24, 2006)

Errrr if either of my young kids are far enough out of my sight to wander into someone else's fenced in yard then I would be questioning my skills as a parent. When they get older if I've done a good job as a parent, they'll have more respect for other people's property than to just wander in uninvited.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 24, 2006)

The register of vicous dogs is a load of garbage.
Chihuhas & other lap dogs are the most vicous dogs IMO due to their protective bond over their owner, but because of their size they are of no threat according to the drop kicks who write out the register list. A dog is only as agressive as it brought up to be. I have kept plenty of pit bulls NONE have attempted to even growl at a human. Unless a dog has been mistreated or trained to attack their is no problems.


----------



## rockman (May 24, 2006)

> those breeds you mentioned are vicous and i think are on a register of vicious dogs
> you cant watch kids all the time


Repam , do you know of , been around , played with or have owned any of the breed that you label as vicious ? Just curious ?


----------



## repam (May 24, 2006)

your missing the point it does happen
p.s dogs,cats isn't this a reptile site
bye for now


----------



## NoOne (May 24, 2006)

I don't think the breed of dog has that much to do with it.

We have collies (lassie) and they would eat a cat i reckon with no hesitation but are great with the kids and small dogs.
We had a husky which would have (and did) eaten every small animal that dared enter our yard, that husky as most huskies wouldn't have even growled at a person.

Besides all that Daz had his dog responsibly in his back yard, this cat came into his yard, what do people think are going to happen.

I feel sorry for you Daz i doubt i could have done what you did even though by the sound of it was the best thing.


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

> your missing the point it does happen
> p.s dogs,cats isn't this a reptile site
> bye for now


 :lol: bye bye mate, it is a snake site yet this thread isnt in a reptile forum :idea: 

Hugsta, i wish your little macho "ecorambo" a speedy recovery.

Oh yeah i have a big rotti am i a child killer too?


----------



## kel (May 24, 2006)

staffords are not on any vicious dog lists yet, but given time im sure people like repam who talk/type before they think without any knowledge of the breed will get them there. i have staffords and a 1yr old son and a 3 yr old daughter all of who play together outside in my fenced yard without fulltime supervision, i stick my head out the door to check if they are quiet, i trust my dog 100% staffords are not called the nanny dog for no reason, they just have issues with other animals especially ones who enter their yard. my family have akitas ridgebacks and mongrels and im sure if a cat came into their yard theyd eat em too, the only reason i mentioned not to say your staffy did it was because we get enough bad publicity if the dogs owner wishes to tell the cats onwer about the incident should they come knocking on the door say the cattle dog did it


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

we should have a poll staffy's vs repam :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (May 25, 2006)

Staffy's were ranked as being number 2 best dogs with kids for the last few years. Before you start screaming bans on "alleged" vicious dogs repam, i suggest you have experience with vicious dogs. Why do people scream blue murder when a staffy bites something but not so when a maltese or chihuaha does? Both can inflict plenty of damage on a child. I have owned 2 full blooded Staffy's and one cross bred and none have attacked a human and are the most pathetic mutts ever. When i worked as veterinary nurse i loved the larger stereotyped vicious dogs- i never copped a bite from them but often had to muzzle smaller dogs like Maltese terriers, Jack Russell's etc as they often bit and bit hard.. As a child i was attacked by two Maltese Terriers that were being walked off a leash- i feel safer with my staffy thankyou.

Simone.


----------



## Kersten (May 25, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't maltese terrier's the most "vicious"??


----------



## salebrosus (May 25, 2006)

The worst bite i ever copped came from a young Chow Chow cross, nasty bugger. The funniest moment i had was trying to wrestle a 47kg Boxer into a cage who didn't want to go in and thought it was a game. After getting in there with him and having another nurse shut the door behind us he proceeded to shove his tongue down my ear and i am sure down the back of my sinuses. The vet sedated him through the cage and i was left hunched over with a drooling half comatose dog in my arms. How vicious!

Simone.


----------



## Fuscus (May 25, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't maltese terrier's the most "vicious"??


 Yep, this one ripped my throat out


----------



## Kersten (May 25, 2006)

Lol Fuscus you have WAY too much time on your hands. Seriously though, I heard (god knows where) that they're more prone to biting than most.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 25, 2006)

To be honest I would much prefer a bulldog/terrier breed around my children. Because the fact is these species have a higher tolerance & threshhold of pain than any yap yap & young kids are pretty rough when it comes to handling animals. Kick a pit bull and it just looks at you as if to say "huh, what did I do?" Kick a *insert dog breed here* & watch it run from 1 end of the street to the other barking like a beatch. The importance of this is when a kid is pulling on its tail or poking it in the eye, the so called vicious breed will more than likely tolerate it or go hide somewhere to avoid the situation, where as the other breed will snap in defence. Talking about well treated & socialised animals of course, not animals trained to fight or attack.


----------



## Fuscus (May 25, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol Fuscus you have WAY too much time on your hands.


Nah, Previously did the photos for my mum, its her pup. I want them to call it Mittens because I think it would make a nice pair.


Kersten said:


> Seriously though, I heard (god knows where) that they're more prone to biting than most.


 Labs are proberly the worst for serious bites. Its not that they are viscious, its just kids playing with them can hurt them and they snap. There is onl;y so much ear twisting a dog can handle.

Appendum : Did a google on dog bite stats - got nothing but lawyers sites ( dog bites Lawyer - dog sent to vet to have teeth sharpened)

also http://www.smh.com.au/news/unusual-...-death-of-a-dog/2006/05/24/1148150327348.html


----------



## hugsta (May 25, 2006)

Well, what a thread, I have been a bit busy and have not had the chance to get on here since I made the post. 

So I would like to thank all that have said I have done the right thing as I believed I made the right choice. Not only would the cat have died well and truely before I got it to any vets, I could aslo have suffered some injuries trying to seperate the two. 

I spent a lot of time as a kid growing up in the country and quite often had to put animals down, especially after an animal was hit by a car and they drove of and left it still kicking in the middle of the road, or to find a baby joey hopping around it's dead mother. 

Pauken, I hope you never come across an animal that has severe wounds, I am sure it will suffer for quite a long time before you get it to a vets for them to euthenaise it, sometomes you have to act quick and do what is best for the animal. When I looked out my back window and saw my dog with the cats throat in its mouth shaking her head violently from side to side and the cats body being thrashed around I knew it was not going to be pleasant, but when I rushed out to try and save the cat, yes, my intention was to save the cat, I noticed it had quite horrendous injuries to its abdomen. I hope I don't need to get too descritpive with extent of visible injuries in the brief few seconds I wondered what to do, as they were not pleasant.

Repam, before you make judgements of other people pets you should realsie that there are extremes in any animal and that my dog was acting on instinct. I have seen german shephards that grew up and lived with cats and I have also seen ones that would tear one to bits given half a chance. Even though I trust my dogs, I never let my 1 yr old out with them without my supervision at any stage. To place all of one breed of dog, whatever the type, into a "category" is done by people who are just plain ignorant, there is extremes with every creature on the face of the earth, just look at reptiles, some olives are placid, some are psycho.


----------



## viper208 (May 25, 2006)

pauken and repam you guys seem the the kind of idiots that jump up and down about animal rights but would be the first to complain and scream for a dog to be put down if it bit you.


----------



## kel (May 25, 2006)

Kersten yes i believe burkes back yard had a topic of the most aggressive dog and maltese came in first, 

and just to clarify about my 1 year old and 3 year old being outside alone with my dog they are usually in the sand pit and she is 99% of the time half asleep at the back door with one eye open watching them she would guard them with her life, i swear if she could change nappies and cook for them .........


----------



## KathandStu (May 25, 2006)

I must say all this is very interesting. Me? I hate cats & dogs (or at least would never want to own one & dislike having to deal with other people's if they are mot well trained)...Think I'll stick to herps. 

Kath


----------

